# Algae identification + help



## 84Reasons (28 Aug 2019)

Hi all, algae issues. Currently doing massive water changes but having issues identifying. Any help identifying and other actions would be great. Cheers.

Tank specifications - 80cmx30cm, 125l
Lighting - 2x T5 with reflectors reduced to 6 hours a day (from 8)
CO2 - pressurised co2, bubble counter stopped working so had to remove reckon it's about 3 a second?
Filtration - fluvial 206 sure it's uprated can't remember exact lph
Fertilisation routine - TNC complete 5ml a day

Photo attached.


----------



## Tim Harrison (28 Aug 2019)

Looks like BBA. Is it growing on any other plants and do you know the species of the plant in the pic?


----------



## 84Reasons (4 Sep 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Looks like BBA. Is it growing on any other plants and do you know the species of the plant in the pic?



Sorry for such a late reply, I thought I was following this thread so thought no one has replied! 

I can't remember the species, I bought it as a collection a while back, it's on my Amazon sword and another red plant I have, but is quite heavy on a lot of them!


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Sep 2019)

I think it's probably a CO2 issue, lack there of, and/or flow and distribution, or fluctuating CO2. But it's hard to know for sure without a full tank shot etc. A bubble counter is really for your own reference to help dial the CO2 in, it's not a measure of CO2 conc. You need to aim for a lime green drop checker at lights on and all the way till lights off. I'd remove the reflectors until your CO2 is stable and the algae starts to die off. In the meantime keep up with the water changes, make sure your filter is kept clean and remove the worst infected leaves.


----------



## 84Reasons (4 Sep 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> I think it's probably a CO2 issue, lack there of, and/or flow and distribution, or fluctuating CO2. But it's hard to know for sure without a full tank shot etc. A bubble counter is really for your own reference to help dial the CO2 in, it's not a measure of CO2 conc. You need to aim for a lime green drop checker at lights on and all the way till lights off. I'd remove the reflectors until your CO2 is stable and the algae starts to die off. In the meantime keep up with the water changes, make sure your filter is kept clean and remove the worst infected leaves.



Hi Tim, thanks for the reply. It's funny you should say that as I was just trying to make sure I had it dialed in properly! I think it's probably dispersed well enough as I can see the bubbles towards the other end of the tank, so maybe lack of co2 instead! I've attached a couple photos of photos if this helps!!


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Sep 2019)

Thanks for the FTS. It looks like a very healthy tank and you'e got good growth. The reason i asked about which plants are infected is because I'm not to sure if the plants you were initially concerned about are actually aquatic; I don't recognise them and judging by the thick stems I'd say they are probably not. It maybe that they are dying and releasing organics which is encouraging the algae. Either way I'd remove them.


----------



## 84Reasons (4 Sep 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> Thanks for the FTS. It looks like a very healthy tank and you'e got good growth. The reason i asked about which plants are infected is because I'm not to sure if the plants you were initially concerned about are actually aquatic; I don't recognise them and judging by the thick stems I'd say they are probably not. It maybe that they are dying and releasing organics which is encouraging the algae. Either way I'd remove them.


Thank you! That's strange as I trimmed them and they have lots of new growth! Or do you mean the individual leaves of the plants? I removed a lot of the leaves with the same growths on my red plants and that seems to have done well so you may be onto something!

They came in the aquarium gardens "Dutch aquascaping collection" would be strange if they had included a non aquatic plant but may be a possibility.


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Sep 2019)

I guess you're right about that, it could be a terrestrial form that's transitioning. Either way it'll be releasing organics and encouraging algae. I'd at least cut the tops off and replant see how you go from there.

P.S. Is it perhaps _Lobelia cardinalis_?


----------



## 84Reasons (5 Sep 2019)

Tim Harrison said:


> I guess you're right about that, it could be a terrestrial form that's transitioning. Either way it'll be releasing organics and encouraging algae. I'd at least cut the tops off and replant see how you go from there.
> 
> P.S. Is it perhaps _Lobelia cardinalis_?



I need to do the same with my red plants anyway so may give that a go today, it doesn't matter hugely anyway as I'm currently sorting out a re-scape, and I'm not likely to bring any plants over. Just wanted to make sure I at least know how to deal with the issue in the future as it's always good experience! No point hoping they'll go away.

I saw that plant on AG that you mentioned, it looks like it could be however its hard to say for sure! If it makes it any easier they have only got hard stems recently, they've been in my tank at least 3 months and showed little to no growth until recently! Thanks again Tim.


----------

